# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Someone Choking Me

## lizaxx

I have this nightmare that ive had twice already.
I hade the first one then had the same on 3 years later.

 Well it starts out i was in this really big ancient house.. and we were all dressed in old clothing..as if we were in 

the 50&#39;s. Theres alot of people, its like a party or something and i know everyone. And one man came up to me 

and I had a feeling of danger. Then he started choking me, he was smiling at me at the same time, it felt so 

real i realy had the sensation of choking. I dont remember his face but i remember knowing it was someone 

close, a close friend of the family. So after the incedent i ran to my dad and i was telling him the story, then he

cut me short and toled me to wait cause he was talking to someone else, then when i toled him what happend 

he just looked at me and smiled and said oh really? as if i had toled him a joke or something..

its soooo weird and i was so scared the whole time because i couldnt tell anyone what was happening

what do you guys think this means?

I know its just a dream but it must mean something seeing as in i got the same dream twice.

----------


## King and God

I personally think dreams don&#39;t have much of a meaning. In your dream, he started to choke you simply because you felt threatened. In a dream if you think something will happen enough, it will happen. That&#39;s all I think of it.

It is still interesting to hear theories from others&#39; who are into that, though. I would recommend you to post this dream in the Dream Interprenation forum.

----------


## bro

That&#39;s some scary stuff, I when on Zoloft had some dreams about getting drowned in bathtub and beatedn upo in an underground garage. Are you on any meds? If not then it probably is just some scary dream. That does sound pretty damn frightening.

----------

